# خاص لسيدات اعمال المنطقه الشرقيه



## النايف (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحته الله وبركاته
الى سيدات اعمال المنطقه الشرقيه انا شاب سعودى ابلغ من العمر 32عندى الخبره فى اداره الاعمال وعندى الرغبه فى ان اكون وكيل اعمال او مدير اعمال لاحدى سيدات الاعمال وانا جاد للمراسله [email protected]


----------

